# What colors to use?



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello.

Hello.
I make today bigger project.
I cut again in birch plywood a Wolf
Old project, I don't design it. I think it's pattern from Fox Chapel books.>>









New one is bigger and I save waste pieces (I hope all  )
Now I want make something similar to my old work foxes.
I save wasted pieces and create new artwork









Gluing those piecest to plywood.









What to do with my wasted pieces now?
Like last time paint black and glue to plain plywood.
Or paint pieces in color and background plywood on color?
What colors to choose?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*wow!!!*


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow impressive work !


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

WOW doesn't really quite cut it, but can't think what else to say.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

How about Dazzling?


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys woha.....
I remembered the old idea of the puzzle from plywood.
I can buy a wall mural. Glue on plywood shet, stick to this waste elements of plywood (painted to black or plain?).


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Rick:
_Wow impressive work ! _

+1. 
sid


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old coasty said:


> How about Dazzling?


Doesn't cover...


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

How about Wow, dazzling and "imaginative" Stick. That cover it. Really great work. Not sure I have that much patience.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I _know_ I don't have that much patience!
Gobsmacked I am!!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Stick is stuck on WOW!!!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That's nice, Dominik. It's like the spirit of the wolf is watching the forest.

I think the waste parts need to be darker than the background, otherwise it will look like a negative. So in my opinion black works good.

Where you show the six colours, two look like a negative: white on orange and grey on red. I like the other choices better.


----------

